# Interest In a skyline style grill for the J30



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

Most of you guys have seen the skyline grill that I make for the B14's and I would like to see if there is any interest in me making and producing the same style for the J30. I am sure some one could photochop one of the pics so you can get a good idea what it will look like. If any one is interested and has an extra grill they would like to donate for me to make the prototype and mold off of I would make them one for free, and you would just have to pic up the shipping........


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

*Lets Talk*

Im intersted. Tell me som more. I have been intersted in grafting the fornt end of a skyline to my 93' maxima. Do you thin it can be done?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Lets Talk*



Mixed - Emotions said:


> *Im intersted. Tell me som more. I have been intersted in grafting the fornt end of a skyline to my 93' maxima. Do you thin it can be done? *


Yes, it can be done.

I also am interested in the grill. Mine broke, and the paint is chipping. I would like a better one and I've been impressed by the quality of your work on the B14 grills....


----------

